# How much should my puppy weight at 8 weeks



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Hi there & welcome. If my math is right your puppy is about 10 pounds. That's not insanely small. I'll let others chime in about the food & if it's enough. 

Here is a puppy weight chart:

http://www.genuinegoldens.com/growthcharts.html


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

If that is 10 lbs that's sounds right. I think Chloe was either 8 or 11 I can't remember.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

You want to keep Goldens on the lean side to prevent hip and elbow problems.


----------



## lkw626 (Dec 19, 2015)

my boy was huge he came
one at 8weeks weighing 18 pounds, but most of his litter mates were much smaller.


----------



## lkw626 (Dec 19, 2015)

totally forgot about the food... he was getting 4 meals a day about 3/4 of a cup each meal I moved him to three meals when he was around 16 weeks now he is about to be 9 months and he gets 2 cups 2 times a day


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe ate about a cup of food a day divided into three meals at 8 weeks.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My girl was 10 pounds at 8 weeks. That seems totally normal to me. Do you have a photo of her?


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Dakota was 12 pounds at the vet when he was 8 weeks + 1 day. The vet scale might be 2lbs off because I also weigh him at Petsmart and that scale seems to be about 2 lbs lighter.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

According to Hovan's plan 10 lbs is optimal. Retrievers


----------



## Sbriscoe (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for all your messages. She is small compared to some other goldens I have seen, she was the smallest out the litter but I don't think she is that under weight compared to her size.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

My pup was the biggest in his litter and weighed 14 pounds at 7.5 weeks.


----------

